# Cardinale:"Moneyball, risultati garantiti. Non serve spendere".



## admin (31 Maggio 2022)

Tuttosport in edicola riporta delle dichiarazioni rilasciate da Cardinale in un convegno recente che conferma quanto già dichiarato in passato:"Con Moneyball i risultati sono garantiti.Abbiamo svolto studi approfonditi e non c'è bisogno di spendere grosse cifre per vincere trofei"

Cardinale crede talmente in questa filosofia da avere coinvolto Beane (il personaggio interpretato da Brad Pitt) nell’azionariato della RedBall (pallone rosso), il veicolo societario con il quale RedBird ha acquistato il 10% di Fenway Sports, il gruppo americano che controlla il Liverpool. I Reds sono l’esempio più vincente di una proprietà americana nel calcio europeo. Si sono sempre tenuti lontani dalle spese folli di Manchester City, Chelsea o Paris Saint Germain. Non è un caso che Cardinale abbia stretto questo legame proprio con la proprietà del Liverpool e ora acquisti il Milan che segue già una strategia simile con Elliott. Interessante notare che anche
il volume di asset è simile. Fenway Sports Group gestisce 7 miliardi di dollari. Quindi non è necessario avere alle spalle volumi elevatissimi per primeggiare nel calcio. Anche se il Milan non può contare sui ricavi decisamente più elevati dei quali beneficia un club di Premier League.


----------



## Eliott (31 Maggio 2022)

Se facciamo mercato tipo Liverpool a me va bene, il Grealish a 100 milioni non serve. Peró al inizio devi aggiungere 3 giocatori forti da 30-40 milioni poi ogni stagione puoi puntellare con un colpo da 40-50 alla Luis Diaz, Diogo Jota etc.


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola riporta delle dichiarazioni rilasciate da Cardinale in un convegno recente che conferma quanto già dichiarato in passato:"Con Moneyball i risultati sono garantiti.Abbiamo svolto studi approfonditi e non c'è bisogno di spendere grosse cifre per vincere trofei"
> 
> Cardinale crede talmente in questa filosofia da avere coinvolto Beane (il personaggio interpretato da Brad Pitt) nell’azionariato della RedBall (pallone rosso), il veicolo societario con il quale RedBird ha acquistato il 10% di Fenway Sports, il gruppo americano che controlla il Liverpool. I Reds sono l’esempio più vincente di una proprietà americana nel calcio europeo. Si sono sempre tenuti lontani dalle spese folli di Manchester City, Chelsea o Paris Saint Germain. Non è un caso che Cardinale abbia stretto questo legame proprio con la proprietà del Liverpool e ora acquisti il Milan che segue già una strategia simile con Elliott. Interessante notare che anche
> il volume di asset è simile. Fenway Sports Group gestisce 7 miliardi di dollari. Quindi non è necessario avere alle spalle volumi elevatissimi per primeggiare nel calcio. Anche se il Milan non può contare sui ricavi decisamente più elevati dei quali beneficia un club di Premier League.


Non mi riferisco alla fonte, ma questo articolo mi pare scritto per gettare zizzania.

Vedremo. Il concetto del Moneyball è ormai vecchio. Ci sono società che seguono questi principi da 20 anni. Negli sport americani sono talmente radicati che i giocatori vengono scelta da algoritmi diffusi in tutte le squadre (soprattutto Football e Baseball). Diciamo che in se non si scopre nulla di nuovo.

Certo parlare di certi concetti nel calcio italiano equivale a quando Galileo disse al Papa eppur si muove


----------



## Zenos (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola riporta delle dichiarazioni rilasciate da Cardinale in un convegno recente che conferma quanto già dichiarato in passato:"Con Moneyball i risultati sono garantiti.Abbiamo svolto studi approfonditi e non c'è bisogno di spendere grosse cifre per vincere trofei"
> 
> Cardinale crede talmente in questa filosofia da avere coinvolto Beane (il personaggio interpretato da Brad Pitt) nell’azionariato della RedBall (pallone rosso), il veicolo societario con il quale RedBird ha acquistato il 10% di Fenway Sports, il gruppo americano che controlla il Liverpool. I Reds sono l’esempio più vincente di una proprietà americana nel calcio europeo. Si sono sempre tenuti lontani dalle spese folli di Manchester City, Chelsea o Paris Saint Germain. Non è un caso che Cardinale abbia stretto questo legame proprio con la proprietà del Liverpool e ora acquisti il Milan che segue già una strategia simile con Elliott. Interessante notare che anche
> il volume di asset è simile. Fenway Sports Group gestisce 7 miliardi di dollari. Quindi non è necessario avere alle spalle volumi elevatissimi per primeggiare nel calcio. Anche se il Milan non può contare sui ricavi decisamente più elevati dei quali beneficia un club di Premier League.



L'ultima frase fa tutta la differenza. Serve uno sponsor che inietti liquidità,in attesa dello stadio se mai si farà.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (31 Maggio 2022)

intanto piazza 3 bei colpi e blinda Leao invece di chiaccherare Zio.....


----------



## marcus1577 (31 Maggio 2022)

Questi mi fanno paura ..
Da ufficio inchieste il trasferimento dove tutto il menagement rimane...incredibile!!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non mi riferisco alla fonte, ma questo articolo mi pare scritto per gettare zizzania.
> 
> Vedremo. Il concetto del Moneyball è ormai vecchio. Ci sono società che seguono questi principi da 20 anni. Negli sport americani sono talmente radicati che i giocatori vengono scelta da algoritmi diffusi in tutte le squadre (soprattutto Football e Baseball). Diciamo che in se non si scopre nulla di nuovo.
> 
> Certo parlare di certi concetti nel calcio italiano equivale a quando Galileo disse al Papa eppur si muove


Cmq ste analisi statistiche sono molto produttive negli sport statici come football e baseball dove ogni azione segue uno schema preciso, negli sport come il calcio dove l'azione è continua hanno mooolto meno impatto..
Poi ovvio non serve certo l'algoritmo gestito dalla IA per vedere che se un giocatore centra la porta con un tiro ogni 15 è meglio lasciarlo dov'è..
Ma per il resto le statistiche nel calcio sono molto difficili da interpretare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola riporta delle dichiarazioni rilasciate da Cardinale in un convegno recente che conferma quanto già dichiarato in passato:"Con Moneyball i risultati sono garantiti.Abbiamo svolto studi approfonditi e non c'è bisogno di spendere grosse cifre per vincere trofei"
> 
> Cardinale crede talmente in questa filosofia da avere coinvolto Beane (il personaggio interpretato da Brad Pitt) nell’azionariato della RedBall (pallone rosso), il veicolo societario con il quale RedBird ha acquistato il 10% di Fenway Sports, il gruppo americano che controlla il Liverpool. I Reds sono l’esempio più vincente di una proprietà americana nel calcio europeo. Si sono sempre tenuti lontani dalle spese folli di Manchester City, Chelsea o Paris Saint Germain. Non è un caso che Cardinale abbia stretto questo legame proprio con la proprietà del Liverpool e ora acquisti il Milan che segue già una strategia simile con Elliott. Interessante notare che anche
> il volume di asset è simile. Fenway Sports Group gestisce 7 miliardi di dollari. Quindi non è necessario avere alle spalle volumi elevatissimi per primeggiare nel calcio. Anche se il Milan non può contare sui ricavi decisamente più elevati dei quali beneficia un club di Premier League.



Non so cosa ha fatto di male questa squadra per meritarsi tutto questo. Cosa abbiamo da espiare, quale terribile peccato?
Ci siano risollevati con orgoglio e fatica, contro tutto e tutti, e ancora il destino non vuole chiudere il conto...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola riporta delle dichiarazioni rilasciate da Cardinale in un convegno recente che conferma quanto già dichiarato in passato:"Con Moneyball i risultati sono garantiti.Abbiamo svolto studi approfonditi e non c'è bisogno di spendere grosse cifre per vincere trofei"
> 
> Cardinale crede talmente in questa filosofia da avere coinvolto Beane (il personaggio interpretato da Brad Pitt) nell’azionariato della RedBall (pallone rosso), il veicolo societario con il quale RedBird ha acquistato il 10% di Fenway Sports, il gruppo americano che controlla il Liverpool. I Reds sono l’esempio più vincente di una proprietà americana nel calcio europeo. Si sono sempre tenuti lontani dalle spese folli di Manchester City, Chelsea o Paris Saint Germain. Non è un caso che Cardinale abbia stretto questo legame proprio con la proprietà del Liverpool e ora acquisti il Milan che segue già una strategia simile con Elliott. Interessante notare che anche
> il volume di asset è simile. Fenway Sports Group gestisce 7 miliardi di dollari. Quindi non è necessario avere alle spalle volumi elevatissimi per primeggiare nel calcio. Anche se il Milan non può contare sui ricavi decisamente più elevati dei quali beneficia un club di Premier League.


In fatto di investimenti peggio di Elliott non poteva andarci. Quindi male che vada con Redbird sarà uguale... Però gli ultimi due anni di Elliott sono stati obiettivamente terrificanti, Maldini e Massara hanno dovuto rinunciare a obiettivi di mercato per due o tre milioni, mercati di gennaio senza budget con la squadra in piena lotta per lo scudetto. Ecco mi auguro che da questo punto di vista siano più malleabili. Per il resto se arriva De Ketelaere e Lang, piú Botman, Sanches e Origi possiamo ritenerci soddisfatti. Mi auguro che prendano Charles de Ketelaere soprattutto, giocatore che piace parecchio.
Poi vedremo cosa faranno nello specifico, ma ecco le premesse sul piano degli investimenti non sono così rassicuranti. La situazione del Liverpool è totalmente differente, loro possono contare su fatturato molto più alto, quindi non hanno bisogno di iniezione di capitali da parte della proprietà. 
Occorre anche crescere come movimento, qui in Italia si permette ai comitati di quartiere di ostacolare la costruzione di uno stadio. Torno a dire che ci vogliono leggi specifiche sugli stadi dove lo stato impedisca di fatto ai cittadini di opporsi, essendo urgente la costruzione.


----------



## EmmePi (31 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> L'ultima frase fa tutta la differenza. Serve uno sponsor che inietti liquidità,in attesa dello stadio se mai si farà.


Speriamo che almeno RedBird pensi che il nodo principale per la crescita sia lo stadio di proprietà (non compropietà...) di non meno di 80K posti inserito in un contesto di full-immersion dei colori rossoneri, poi se al progetto annetteranno anche parte di cubature commerciali allora meglio, sarebbero ulteriori entrate per il Milan.
Se la pensano così si daranno immediatamente da fare col sindaco di Sesto. Se questo sarà vero, anche non prevedendo spese folli, in qualche anno potremmo avere una squadra solida, con molte entrate, pochi debiti e società stabile, ma se non si iniziasse subito con lo stadio allora la vedo dura........


----------



## Zenos (31 Maggio 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Questi mi fanno paura ..
> Da ufficio inchieste il trasferimento dove tutto il menagement rimane...incredibile!!!!



E poi c'è il presidente del Monza che parla di Milan più di Mr Li,i Singer e Cardinale messi assieme.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola riporta delle dichiarazioni rilasciate da Cardinale in un convegno recente che conferma quanto già dichiarato in passato:"Con Moneyball i risultati sono garantiti.Abbiamo svolto studi approfonditi e non c'è bisogno di spendere grosse cifre per vincere trofei"
> 
> Cardinale crede talmente in questa filosofia da avere coinvolto Beane (il personaggio interpretato da Brad Pitt) nell’azionariato della RedBall (pallone rosso), il veicolo societario con il quale RedBird ha acquistato il 10% di Fenway Sports, il gruppo americano che controlla il Liverpool. I Reds sono l’esempio più vincente di una proprietà americana nel calcio europeo. Si sono sempre tenuti lontani dalle spese folli di Manchester City, Chelsea o Paris Saint Germain. Non è un caso che Cardinale abbia stretto questo legame proprio con la proprietà del Liverpool e ora acquisti il Milan che segue già una strategia simile con Elliott. Interessante notare che anche
> il volume di asset è simile. Fenway Sports Group gestisce 7 miliardi di dollari. Quindi non è necessario avere alle spalle volumi elevatissimi per primeggiare nel calcio. Anche se il Milan non può contare sui ricavi decisamente più elevati dei quali beneficia un club di Premier League.


beh se per "non spendere" intende Liverpool, siamo sistemati!


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola riporta delle dichiarazioni rilasciate da Cardinale in un convegno recente che conferma quanto già dichiarato in passato:"Con Moneyball i risultati sono garantiti.Abbiamo svolto studi approfonditi e non c'è bisogno di spendere grosse cifre per vincere trofei"
> 
> Cardinale crede talmente in questa filosofia da avere coinvolto Beane (il personaggio interpretato da Brad Pitt) nell’azionariato della RedBall (pallone rosso), il veicolo societario con il quale RedBird ha acquistato il 10% di Fenway Sports, il gruppo americano che controlla il Liverpool. I Reds sono l’esempio più vincente di una proprietà americana nel calcio europeo. Si sono sempre tenuti lontani dalle spese folli di Manchester City, Chelsea o Paris Saint Germain. Non è un caso che Cardinale abbia stretto questo legame proprio con la proprietà del Liverpool e ora acquisti il Milan che segue già una strategia simile con Elliott. Interessante notare che anche
> il volume di asset è simile. Fenway Sports Group gestisce 7 miliardi di dollari. Quindi non è necessario avere alle spalle volumi elevatissimi per primeggiare nel calcio. Anche se il Milan non può contare sui ricavi decisamente più elevati dei quali beneficia un club di Premier League.


Algoritmi...ancora sti algoritmi. Gazidis sarà tutto bagnato a leggere queste notizie.


----------



## sunburn (31 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certo parlare di certi concetti nel calcio italiano equivale a quando Galileo disse al Papa eppur si muove


Per quanto mi riguarda, la cosa che mi preoccupa è l’esatto opposto: si spaccia come innovativa una cosa che non lo è e, di conseguenza, si fa fatica a capire come possa essere un plus.
Per dire, io già vent’anni fa quando giocavo al fantacalcio mi facevo un’analisi, seppur grezzissima, delle statistiche… 
Nel 2022 CHIUNQUE ha in tempo reale le statistiche di tutti i calciatori.
Immaginiamo la mole di dati in mano alle persone che di mestiere fanno quello. Qui sembra che Leao sia stato scelto perché sono andati a vederlo e hanno detto “toh guarda è veloce e ride sempre, può portare allegria nello spogliatoio e creare un bel gruppo di lavoro, 35 milioni”.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola riporta delle dichiarazioni rilasciate da Cardinale in un convegno recente che conferma quanto già dichiarato in passato:"Con Moneyball i risultati sono garantiti.Abbiamo svolto studi approfonditi e non c'è bisogno di spendere grosse cifre per vincere trofei"
> 
> Cardinale crede talmente in questa filosofia da avere coinvolto Beane (il personaggio interpretato da Brad Pitt) nell’azionariato della RedBall (pallone rosso), il veicolo societario con il quale RedBird ha acquistato il 10% di Fenway Sports, il gruppo americano che controlla il Liverpool. I Reds sono l’esempio più vincente di una proprietà americana nel calcio europeo. Si sono sempre tenuti lontani dalle spese folli di Manchester City, Chelsea o Paris Saint Germain. Non è un caso che Cardinale abbia stretto questo legame proprio con la proprietà del Liverpool e ora acquisti il Milan che segue già una strategia simile con Elliott. Interessante notare che anche
> il volume di asset è simile. Fenway Sports Group gestisce 7 miliardi di dollari. Quindi non è necessario avere alle spalle volumi elevatissimi per primeggiare nel calcio. Anche se il Milan non può contare sui ricavi decisamente più elevati dei quali beneficia un club di Premier League.



ogni dichiarazione viene portata all'estremo dalla stampa italiana. Io mi sono guardato tutte le interviste rilasciate negli ultimi due anni e il concetto è molto diverso: 
1. Cardinale dice che le squadre di calcio possono camminare da sole generando liquidità. Quindi NON spendere è tutto relativo. Il Liverpool che fattura 500/600 milioni può spendere un certo ammontare, il Milan un altro, il Tolosa un altro. 
2. per essere competitivi si può spendere MEGLIO puntando fortemente sulla tecnologia. 

Detto ciò, ovvio che Jerry non è lo sceicco che arriva con 100 milioni di sponsor fake. Sarà un cammino lungo, io spero soltando si portino competenze e know-out.


----------



## uolfetto (31 Maggio 2022)

Non spendere come il Liverpool, ma magari fosse così. Invece hai voglia ancora per arrivare a quel livello...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Maggio 2022)

C: L'algoritmo mi dice che che un certo Akinfenwa sarebbe l'ideale per la Serie A. Ha un numero di colpi di testa decisivi molto superiore alla media!!

M: Ma Signore, è un barile di 100 kg e ha 40 anni..

C: L'algoritmo ha parlato! ATTACCAREEEE!!!


----------



## ILMAGO (31 Maggio 2022)

Money ball sui nuovi acquisti mi sta pure bene. Usiamo lo scouting e invece di prendere gente a 50/60 milioni si punta a gente sconosciuta a 10/20. Amen.

Ma chi scovi ed esplode, vedi Theo leao KALULU magnain ecc… poi devi avere la forza di trattenerlo. 
dal Liverpool non è mai stato ceduto nessuno di big mi pare, vero che non spendono 100 milioni ma salah non è che sia finito al city o al psg una volta arrivato a Liverpool per 30/40 milioni.

se investi su mezzi sconosciuti e poi alla prima buona stagione monetizzi sei l’udinese non il Milan. 
va benissimo non spendere per dei big, ma chi hai di buono lo devi riuscire a trattenere.

Invece purtroppo sarà dura, durissima…. A partire da Leao


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Maggio 2022)

Questi ancora non sono arrivati e già mi stanno sulle 00.
Speriamo salti tutto,non meritiamo tutto questo.
Non noi.


----------



## Swaitak (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola riporta delle dichiarazioni rilasciate da Cardinale in un convegno recente che conferma quanto già dichiarato in passato:"Con Moneyball i risultati sono garantiti.Abbiamo svolto studi approfonditi e non c'è bisogno di spendere grosse cifre per vincere trofei"
> 
> Cardinale crede talmente in questa filosofia da avere coinvolto Beane (il personaggio interpretato da Brad Pitt) nell’azionariato della RedBall (pallone rosso), il veicolo societario con il quale RedBird ha acquistato il 10% di Fenway Sports, il gruppo americano che controlla il Liverpool. I Reds sono l’esempio più vincente di una proprietà americana nel calcio europeo. Si sono sempre tenuti lontani dalle spese folli di Manchester City, Chelsea o Paris Saint Germain. Non è un caso che Cardinale abbia stretto questo legame proprio con la proprietà del Liverpool e ora acquisti il Milan che segue già una strategia simile con Elliott. Interessante notare che anche
> il volume di asset è simile. Fenway Sports Group gestisce 7 miliardi di dollari. Quindi non è necessario avere alle spalle volumi elevatissimi per primeggiare nel calcio. Anche se il Milan non può contare sui ricavi decisamente più elevati dei quali beneficia un club di Premier League.


Ci sarebbe pure una bella via di mezzo, qualche colpo sicuro e un po di moneyball sui ragazzini.


----------



## rossonero71 (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola riporta delle dichiarazioni rilasciate da Cardinale in un convegno recente che conferma quanto già dichiarato in passato:"Con Moneyball i risultati sono garantiti.Abbiamo svolto studi approfonditi e non c'è bisogno di spendere grosse cifre per vincere trofei"
> 
> Cardinale crede talmente in questa filosofia da avere coinvolto Beane (il personaggio interpretato da Brad Pitt) nell’azionariato della RedBall (pallone rosso), il veicolo societario con il quale RedBird ha acquistato il 10% di Fenway Sports, il gruppo americano che controlla il Liverpool. I Reds sono l’esempio più vincente di una proprietà americana nel calcio europeo. Si sono sempre tenuti lontani dalle spese folli di Manchester City, Chelsea o Paris Saint Germain. Non è un caso che Cardinale abbia stretto questo legame proprio con la proprietà del Liverpool e ora acquisti il Milan che segue già una strategia simile con Elliott. Interessante notare che anche
> il volume di asset è simile. Fenway Sports Group gestisce 7 miliardi di dollari. Quindi non è necessario avere alle spalle volumi elevatissimi per primeggiare nel calcio. Anche se il Milan non può contare sui ricavi decisamente più elevati dei quali beneficia un club di Premier League.


Sono d'accordo, non c'è bisogno di spendere grosse cifre ,ma il giusto che serve ci deve essere


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cmq ste analisi statistiche sono molto produttive negli sport statici come football e baseball dove ogni azione segue uno schema preciso, negli sport come il calcio dove l'azione è continua hanno mooolto meno impatto..
> Poi ovvio non serve certo l'algoritmo gestito dalla IA per vedere che se un giocatore centra la porta con un tiro ogni 15 è meglio lasciarlo dov'è..
> Ma per il resto le statistiche nel calcio sono molto difficili da interpretare


Questo è un po' un luogo comune vecchio di almeno un decennio. Oggi i giocatori indossano i GPS, sono tracciati in ogni partita e allenamento, il volume di dati disponibili è importante e ci sono tante società specializzate che li manipolano offrendo approcci e algoritmi diversi.

Quello che manca è la capacità di analisi, perchè c'è ovviamente una generazione vecchia di allenatori che si oppone a tutto questo, come accade sempre. Oltre a 9 giornalisti su 10 per i quali questo argomento è arabo.

Per la specificità del calcio, è in parte vero quello che dici ma non del tutto. A calcio si gioca in uno spazio definito e comunque ci sono elementi che si ripetono continuamente.

Guarda, parlando proprio di questo argomento, per esempio, c'è stata un'intervista recente di Pioli interessante. Allora, Pioli è uno molto avanti in questi aspetti e il suo staff è super preparato in analisi delle partite. Lui ha detto che non guarda al possesso palla ma al numero di passaggi in verticale (cosiddetti imbucate) in rapporto al punto geografico in campo, analizzando questi dati con i nostri centrocampisti per lavorare sugli intercetti situazionali in allenamento. Lo ha detto in modo molto sfuggente (gli allenatori sono molto attenti a non dire troppo di quello che fanno, boh considerano certe cose segreti del mestiere penso), ma in poche parole già ti fa capire del lavoro oscuro che c'è dietro. E parte tutto da analisi statistiche, chiaramente.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola riporta delle dichiarazioni rilasciate da Cardinale in un convegno recente che conferma quanto già dichiarato in passato:"Con Moneyball i risultati sono garantiti.Abbiamo svolto studi approfonditi e non c'è bisogno di spendere grosse cifre per vincere trofei"
> 
> Cardinale crede talmente in questa filosofia da avere coinvolto Beane (il personaggio interpretato da Brad Pitt) nell’azionariato della RedBall (pallone rosso), il veicolo societario con il quale RedBird ha acquistato il 10% di Fenway Sports, il gruppo americano che controlla il Liverpool. I Reds sono l’esempio più vincente di una proprietà americana nel calcio europeo. Si sono sempre tenuti lontani dalle spese folli di Manchester City, Chelsea o Paris Saint Germain. Non è un caso che Cardinale abbia stretto questo legame proprio con la proprietà del Liverpool e ora acquisti il Milan che segue già una strategia simile con Elliott. Interessante notare che anche
> il volume di asset è simile. Fenway Sports Group gestisce 7 miliardi di dollari. Quindi non è necessario avere alle spalle volumi elevatissimi per primeggiare nel calcio. Anche se il Milan non può contare sui ricavi decisamente più elevati dei quali beneficia un club di Premier League.


A me basterebbe avere un settore giovanile coi contromaroni e poi andare a prendere in sede di mercato quello che manca.

Ma quando dico settore giovanile coi contromaroni parlo di eccellenza pura.
Dai primi calci all'under 23 il meglio del meglio del meglio.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola riporta delle dichiarazioni rilasciate da Cardinale in un convegno recente che conferma quanto già dichiarato in passato:"Con Moneyball i risultati sono garantiti.*Abbiamo svolto studi approfonditi e non c'è bisogno di spendere grosse cifre per vincere trofei"*
> 
> Cardinale crede talmente in questa filosofia da avere coinvolto Beane (il personaggio interpretato da Brad Pitt) nell’azionariato della RedBall (pallone rosso), il veicolo societario con il quale RedBird ha acquistato il 10% di Fenway Sports, il gruppo americano che controlla il Liverpool. I Reds sono l’esempio più vincente di una proprietà americana nel calcio europeo. Si sono sempre tenuti lontani dalle spese folli di Manchester City, Chelsea o Paris Saint Germain. Non è un caso che Cardinale abbia stretto questo legame proprio con la proprietà del Liverpool e ora acquisti il Milan che segue già una strategia simile con Elliott. Interessante notare che anche
> il volume di asset è simile. Fenway Sports Group gestisce 7 miliardi di dollari. Quindi non è necessario avere alle spalle volumi elevatissimi per primeggiare nel calcio. Anche se il Milan non può contare sui ricavi decisamente più elevati dei quali beneficia un club di Premier League.



Discorso da puro speculatore.


----------



## danjr (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola riporta delle dichiarazioni rilasciate da Cardinale in un convegno recente che conferma quanto già dichiarato in passato:"Con Moneyball i risultati sono garantiti.Abbiamo svolto studi approfonditi e non c'è bisogno di spendere grosse cifre per vincere trofei"
> 
> Cardinale crede talmente in questa filosofia da avere coinvolto Beane (il personaggio interpretato da Brad Pitt) nell’azionariato della RedBall (pallone rosso), il veicolo societario con il quale RedBird ha acquistato il 10% di Fenway Sports, il gruppo americano che controlla il Liverpool. I Reds sono l’esempio più vincente di una proprietà americana nel calcio europeo. Si sono sempre tenuti lontani dalle spese folli di Manchester City, Chelsea o Paris Saint Germain. Non è un caso che Cardinale abbia stretto questo legame proprio con la proprietà del Liverpool e ora acquisti il Milan che segue già una strategia simile con Elliott. Interessante notare che anche
> il volume di asset è simile. Fenway Sports Group gestisce 7 miliardi di dollari. Quindi non è necessario avere alle spalle volumi elevatissimi per primeggiare nel calcio. Anche se il Milan non può contare sui ricavi decisamente più elevati dei quali beneficia un club di Premier League.


Ieri ho sentito Suma che i Match Analist della Juve, dopo la partita di andata, avevano detto ai nostri Match Analist che avremmo vinto lo scudetto...


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, la cosa che mi preoccupa è l’esatto opposto: si spaccia come innovativa una cosa che non lo è e, di conseguenza, si fa fatica a capire come possa essere un plus.
> Per dire, io già vent’anni fa quando giocavo al fantacalcio mi facevo un’analisi, seppur grezzissima, delle statistiche…
> Nel 2022 CHIUNQUE ha in tempo reale le statistiche di tutti i calciatori.
> Immaginiamo la mole di dati in mano alle persone che di mestiere fanno quello. Qui sembra che Leao sia stato scelto perché sono andati a vederlo e hanno detto “toh guarda è veloce e ride sempre, può portare allegria nello spogliatoio e creare un bel gruppo di lavoro, 35 milioni”.


Considera che nel mondo ci sono diverse centinaia di milioni di calciatori. E' normale utilizzare le statistiche per gestire un database decente, altrimenti finisce che usi l'album panini come faceva il piccione.

Non solo, un giocatore che vedi giocare oggi puo essere molto diverso, radicalmente diverso anzi, tra dieci partite. E per tenerlo d'occhio e monitorarlo per forza serve che lo segua con un algoritmo statistico (che ovviamente non manipola solo goal e assist, ma un volume di dati ben maggiore). Se per esempio stai seguendo un volume di qualche centinaio di giocatori (roba da società scarsa eh... tipo da lega pro... Sartori anni fa, dunque non ieri, disse che l'Atalanta ne segue tra i 10 e i 15 mila... non scherzo... MILA) pensi di inviare gli osservatori a guardarli? Dovresti assoldare l'armata rossa per seguirli tutti.

Chiaro che alla fine del processo interviene l'uomo. L'occhio. Alla fine è il dirigente a decidere, insieme all'allenatore. L'ultima parola spetterà sempre al Maldini di turno. Ma il lavoro da fare a monte è impensabile non farlo in base alle statistiche. Sarebbe veramente roba da calcio della preistoria altrimenti.

Oggi tutte le società stanno cercando di attrezzarsi e basta guardarsi intorno per capire chi lo abbia fatto bene e chi meno bene.

Come dici anche tu, fa un po' sorridere spacciarlo come qualcosa di innovativo quando assolutamente non lo è. Casomai, è in generale il mondo del calcio, sia a livello mediatico che tecnico, ad essere talmente conservatore da considerare certe cose quasi da eretici.


----------



## Hellscream (31 Maggio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ieri ho sentito Suma che i Match Analist della Juve, dopo la partita di andata, avevano detto ai nostri Match Analist che avremmo vinto lo scudetto...


Bella barzelletta


----------



## Alkampfer (31 Maggio 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Questi mi fanno paura ..
> Da ufficio inchieste il trasferimento dove tutto il menagement rimane...incredibile!!!!


nel mio ambiente ho visto piu volte società arrivare e prendere in blocco le persone già presenti , i vantaggi sono evidenti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, la cosa che mi preoccupa è l’esatto opposto: si spaccia come innovativa una cosa che non lo è e, di conseguenza, si fa fatica a capire come possa essere un plus.
> Per dire, io già vent’anni fa quando giocavo al fantacalcio mi facevo un’analisi, seppur grezzissima, delle statistiche…
> Nel 2022 CHIUNQUE ha in tempo reale le statistiche di tutti i calciatori.
> Immaginiamo la mole di dati in mano alle persone che di mestiere fanno quello. Qui sembra che Leao sia stato scelto perché sono andati a vederlo e hanno detto “toh guarda è veloce e ride sempre, può portare allegria nello spogliatoio e creare un bel gruppo di lavoro, 35 milioni”.


è una roba innovativa in italia, è appena stata promossa in A una squadra che fa mercato con l'album panini


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> In fatto di investimenti peggio di Elliott non poteva andarci. Quindi male che vada con Redbird sarà uguale... Però gli ultimi due anni di Elliott sono stati obiettivamente terrificanti, Maldini e Massara hanno dovuto rinunciare a obiettivi di mercato per due o tre milioni, mercati di gennaio senza budget con la squadra in piena lotta per lo scudetto. Ecco mi auguro che da questo punto di vista siano più malleabili. Per il resto se arriva De Ketelaere e Lang, piú Botman, Sanches e Origi possiamo ritenerci soddisfatti. Mi auguro che prendano Charles de Ketelaere soprattutto, giocatore che piace parecchio.
> Poi vedremo cosa faranno nello specifico, ma ecco le premesse sul piano degli investimenti non sono così rassicuranti. La situazione del Liverpool è totalmente differente, loro possono contare su fatturato molto più alto, quindi non hanno bisogno di iniezione di capitali da parte della proprietà.
> Occorre anche crescere come movimento, qui in Italia si permette ai comitati di quartiere di ostacolare la costruzione di uno stadio. Torno a dire che ci vogliono leggi specifiche sugli stadi dove lo stato impedisca di fatto ai cittadini di opporsi, essendo urgente la costruzione.



Il discorso è molto ampio e difficile da racchiudere in poche righe, partiamo da un grande presupposto, se RedBird acquistasse il Milan lo farebbe per accrescerne il valore e rivenderlo tra una decina di anni. 
Per accrescere il valore di un bene bisogna *tenerne i conti in ordine, aumentarne la competitività e aver successo internazionale*. 
Queste tre cose una decina di anni fa non erano compatibili tra di loro, lo scudetto del Milan ti ha dimostrato che si può fare ( almeno in Italia ). Inoltre le parole di Paolo sono state chiare, se vogliamo tornare ad alzare le champions bisogna alzare gli investimenti su acquisti e payroll, quindi anche da parte sua la linea è stata tracciata. 

RedBird se diventerà il nuovo proprietario di maggioranza del Milan investirà in due campi, sponsor e stadio per una semplice deduzione, la prima perchè è l'unico modo per iniettare "fatturato" e la seconda perchè una struttura di proprietà oltre ad aumentare il valore intrinseco del club porta denari puliti e sonanti ogni anno. 

Quindi per concludere,al netto delle prese di posizione premature e ingiustificate abbiate fiducia e sappiate pazientare.


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> C: L'algoritmo mi dice che che un certo Akinfenwa sarebbe l'ideale per la Serie A. Ha un numero di colpi di testa decisivi molto superiore alla media!!
> 
> M: Ma Signore,* è un barile di 100 kg *e ha 40 anni..
> 
> C: L'algoritmo ha parlato! ATTACCAREEEE!!!


Tu glielo diresti in faccia?


----------



## Hellscream (31 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il discorso è molto ampio e difficile da racchiudere in poche righe, partiamo da un grande presupposto, se RedBird acquistasse il Milan lo farebbe per accrescerne il valore e rivenderlo tra una decina di anni.
> Per accrescere il valore di un bene bisogna *tenerne i conti in ordine, aumentarne la competitività e aver successo internazionale*.
> Queste tre cose una decina di anni fa non erano compatibili tra di loro,* lo scudetto del Milan ti ha dimostrato che si può fare ( almeno in Italia ).* Inoltre le parole di Paolo sono state chiare, se vogliamo tornare ad alzare le champions bisogna alzare gli investimenti su acquisti e payroll, quindi anche da parte sua la linea è stata tracciata.
> 
> ...


Perdonami Lollo, ma il nostro scudetto è una roba che succede una volta ogni 10 anni (ad essere generosi), non è certo la normalità


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Maggio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Money ball sui nuovi acquisti mi sta pure bene. Usiamo lo scouting e invece di prendere gente a 50/60 milioni si punta a gente sconosciuta a 10/20. Amen.
> 
> Ma chi scovi ed esplode, vedi Theo leao KALULU magnain ecc… poi devi avere la forza di trattenerlo.
> dal Liverpool non è mai stato ceduto nessuno di big mi pare, vero che non spendono 100 milioni ma salah non è che sia finito al city o al psg una volta arrivato a Liverpool per 30/40 milioni.
> ...


vendettero coutinho a 150 mil al barca se non ricordo male


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Perdonami Lollo, ma il nostro scudetto è una roba che succede una volta ogni 10 anni (ad essere generosi), non è certo la normalità


Questo è quello che vogliono farti credere, poi guardi i dati, meri numeri senza sentimento e ti accorgi che il Milan ha fatto bene per 3 anni non 6 mesi o " un campionato". Il Milan numeri alla mano è li a giocarsela da 3 anni, quindi succede solo una volta ogni 10 anni ? 
Non lo so ma almeno 3 volte in dieci anni può succedere.


----------



## Hellscream (31 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo è quello che vogliono farti credere, poi guardi i dati, meri numeri senza sentimento e ti accorgi che il Milan ha fatto bene per 3 anni non 6 mesi o " un campionato". Il Milan numeri alla mano è li a giocarsela da 3 anni, quindi succede solo una volta ogni 10 anni ?
> Non lo so ma almeno 3 volte in dieci anni può succedere.


Giocarsela? Perché il Milan l'anno scorso se l'è giocata? Non mi pare proprio...


----------



## rossonerosud (31 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il discorso è molto ampio e difficile da racchiudere in poche righe, partiamo da un grande presupposto, se RedBird acquistasse il Milan lo farebbe per accrescerne il valore e rivenderlo tra una decina di anni.
> Per accrescere il valore di un bene bisogna *tenerne i conti in ordine, aumentarne la competitività e aver successo internazionale*.
> Queste tre cose una decina di anni fa non erano compatibili tra di loro, lo scudetto del Milan ti ha dimostrato che si può fare ( almeno in Italia ). Inoltre le parole di Paolo sono state chiare, se vogliamo tornare ad alzare le champions bisogna alzare gli investimenti su acquisti e payroll, quindi anche da parte sua la linea è stata tracciata.
> 
> ...


Tutto bene, evviva! Le dichiarazioni di Maldini sono avvenute in un universo parallelo dove un tizio che vuole comprare il Milan dichiara che non è necessario spendere per vincere e che per comprare i giocatori serve moneyball. Ma è solo un universo parallelo, altrimenti sarebbe un incubo. Per fortuna Maldini e Massara hanno un contratto di 3 anni, un budget per il mercato che gli consente di non elemosinare prestiti da squadre retrocesse in serie B, e un tetto ingaggi che consente di offrire almeno 7 milioni netti a Leao.


----------



## -Lionard- (31 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> vendettero coutinho a 150 mil al barca se non ricordo male


Mica solo lui. Anche Suarez nel 2014 dopo una stagione straordinaria che li stava riportando a vincere la Premier dopo più di 20 anni e Sterling che consideravano il futuro della loro squadra. Detto questo, mai disturbare con i fatti una bella opinione.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (31 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il discorso è molto ampio e difficile da racchiudere in poche righe, partiamo da un grande presupposto, se RedBird acquistasse il Milan lo farebbe per accrescerne il valore e rivenderlo tra una decina di anni.
> Per accrescere il valore di un bene bisogna *tenerne i conti in ordine, aumentarne la competitività e aver successo internazionale*.
> Queste tre cose una decina di anni fa non erano compatibili tra di loro, lo scudetto del Milan ti ha dimostrato che si può fare ( almeno in Italia ). Inoltre le parole di Paolo sono state chiare, se vogliamo tornare ad alzare le champions bisogna alzare gli investimenti su acquisti e payroll, quindi anche da parte sua la linea è stata tracciata.
> 
> ...



Purtroppo non è bastato neanche lo scudetto a far sorridere la maggior parte dei tifosi...leggo ormai da svariati giorni un pessimismo molto pesante da parte di tanti tifosi....calma calma ragazzi....vediamo come lavorano...non acquisti un bene per farlo rimanere lì a prendere polvere...sono soldi ragazzi...ogni fondo ha l'idea di acquistare una società e rivenderla possibilmente a tanti euro in più...quindi dovranno per forza ottenere risultati sia sportivi ed economici..secondo me con questa proprietà una figura come Moncada diventerà quasi centrale nel progetto...dobbiamo avere fiducia .. da dopo Bergamo stiamo godendo...22-12-19...sono 3 anni che stanno lavorando davvero bene!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Maggio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Mica solo lui. Anche Suarez nel 2014 dopo una stagione straordinaria che li stava riportando a vincere la Premier dopo più di 20 anni e Sterling che consideravano il futuro della loro squadra. Detto questo, mai disturbare con i fatti una bella opinione.


bravo, non so come ho fatto a dimenticare suarez. Ottima anche la citazione "mai disturbare con i fatti una bella opinione", alla fine i fatti dicono che il tanto odiato player trading lo fanno tutti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il discorso è molto ampio e difficile da racchiudere in poche righe, partiamo da un grande presupposto, se RedBird acquistasse il Milan lo farebbe per accrescerne il valore e rivenderlo tra una decina di anni.
> Per accrescere il valore di un bene bisogna *tenerne i conti in ordine, aumentarne la competitività e aver successo internazionale*.
> Queste tre cose una decina di anni fa non erano compatibili tra di loro, lo scudetto del Milan ti ha dimostrato che si può fare ( almeno in Italia ). Inoltre le parole di Paolo sono state chiare, se vogliamo tornare ad alzare le champions bisogna alzare gli investimenti su acquisti e payroll, quindi anche da parte sua la linea è stata tracciata.
> 
> ...


Sai cosa è un outlier? Se io ti chiedo il reddito pro capite medio degli abitanti di Arcore, un comune di pochi abitanti... E per esempio 1000 persone guadagnano mediamente 30000 euro l'anno, ma poi ce n'è uno che guadagna 10000000 l'anno, secondo te quel dato è significativo per calcolare il reddito medio pro capite? Quel dato in statistica viene escluso dal calcolo del valor medio in quanto da luogo a risultati concettualmente fuorvianti. E qui vale lo stesso. Esiste una forte correlazione tra investimenti e successi nel mondo del calcio. In generale per la legge dei grandi numeri si dimostra che per vincere devi spendere. Puoi vincere una volta, ti può andare bene una volta, ma questa non può essere assunta come una ricetta per il successo. Per vincere con continuità c'è bisogno che poi si investa. Maldini ha messo in guardia la proprietà proprio su questo punto, ossia questo anno è andata bene e sei riuscito a vincere. Ma non andrà sempre bene, perché il calcio ha una aleatorietá tale per cui degli investimenti sono necessari. Un monito, una raccomandazione da uomo di sport l'ha lanciata. Poi che Redbird la voglia raccogliere e interiorizzare è un altro discorso.


----------



## Sam (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola riporta delle dichiarazioni rilasciate da Cardinale in un convegno recente che conferma quanto già dichiarato in passato:*"Con Moneyball i risultati sono garantiti.Abbiamo svolto studi approfonditi e non c'è bisogno di spendere grosse cifre per vincere trofei"*
> 
> Cardinale crede talmente in questa filosofia da avere coinvolto Beane (il personaggio interpretato da Brad Pitt) nell’azionariato della RedBall (pallone rosso), il veicolo societario con il quale RedBird ha acquistato il 10% di Fenway Sports, il gruppo americano che controlla il Liverpool. I Reds sono l’esempio più vincente di una proprietà americana nel calcio europeo. Si sono sempre tenuti lontani dalle spese folli di Manchester City, Chelsea o Paris Saint Germain. Non è un caso che Cardinale abbia stretto questo legame proprio con la proprietà del Liverpool e ora acquisti il Milan che segue già una strategia simile con Elliott. Interessante notare che anche
> il volume di asset è simile. Fenway Sports Group gestisce 7 miliardi di dollari. Quindi non è necessario avere alle spalle volumi elevatissimi per primeggiare nel calcio. Anche se il Milan non può contare sui ricavi decisamente più elevati dei quali beneficia un club di Premier League.


Moneyball is the new "Siamo a posto così. Competitivi."


----------



## rossonerosud (31 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sai cosa è un outlier? Se io ti chiedo il reddito pro capite medio degli abitanti di Arcore, un comune di pochi abitanti... E per esempio 1000 persone guadagnano mediamente 30000 euro l'anno, ma poi ce n'è uno che guadagna 10000000 l'anno, secondo te quel dato è significativo per calcolare il reddito medio pro capite? Quel dato in statistica viene escluso dal calcolo del valor medio in quanto da luogo a risultati concettualmente fuorvianti. E qui vale lo stesso. Esiste una forte correlazione tra investimenti e successi nel mondo del calcio. In generale per la legge dei grandi numeri si dimostra che per vincere devi spendere. Puoi vincere una volta, ti può andare bene una volta, ma questa non può essere assunta come una ricetta per il successo. Per vincere con continuità c'è bisogno che poi si investa. Maldini ha messo in guardia la proprietà proprio su questo punto, ossia questo anno è andata bene e sei riuscito a vincere. Ma non andrà sempre bene, perché il calcio ha una aleatorietá tale per cui degli investimenti sono necessari. Un monito, una raccomandazione da uomo di sport l'ha lanciata. Poi che Redbird la voglia raccogliere e interiorizzare è un altro discorso.


Ma no, che vai cianciando? Per vincere bastano LACOMPETENZA e gli algoritmi.


----------



## -Lionard- (31 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> bravo, non so come ho fatto a dimenticare suarez. Ottima anche la citazione "mai disturbare con i fatti una bella opinione", alla fine i fatti dicono che il tanto odiato player trading lo fanno tutti


Ma lo ha fatto pure la Juve 20 anni fa quando tornò Lippi vendendo Zidane ed Inzaghi e prendendo Buffon, Thuram e Nedved. Lo ha fatto per anni il Barcellona vendendo Ronaldo e Figo al top quando non erano ancora la macchina da guerra commerciale che sono ora (o quando lo stato spagnolo aveva conservato una parvenza di serietà impedendogli di arricchirsi a spese dei contribuenti). Non è certo un tema moderno ed il problema è come reinvesti quei soldi. 

Poi il next level del player trading è vendere a cifre importanti giocatori che per la tua squadra non sono neanche rilevanti. Il Liverpool ha venduto Benteke per 40 milioni e Sakho per 30 milioni al Crystal Palace. Chapeau.


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il discorso è molto ampio e difficile da racchiudere in poche righe, partiamo da un grande presupposto, se RedBird acquistasse il Milan lo farebbe per accrescerne il valore e rivenderlo tra una decina di anni.
> Per accrescere il valore di un bene bisogna *tenerne i conti in ordine, aumentarne la competitività e aver successo internazionale*.
> Queste tre cose una decina di anni fa non erano compatibili tra di loro, lo scudetto del Milan ti ha dimostrato che si può fare ( almeno in Italia ). Inoltre le parole di Paolo sono state chiare, se vogliamo tornare ad alzare le champions bisogna alzare gli investimenti su acquisti e payroll, quindi anche da parte sua la linea è stata tracciata.
> 
> ...


Io per ora non mi sbilancio. Come dici tu, meglio pazientare e capire prima di saltare a conclusioni.

Il timore è che il passaggio di proprietà faccia perdere tempo prezioso sprecando parte del lavoro eccezionale che abbiamo fatto di recente e che ha portato allo scudetto. Come detto da Maldini, servono alcune operazioni urgenti per alzare il livello e continuare il nostro percorso di crescita. I tre acquisti importanti che dice lui in pratica vanno definiti subito o quasi (sappiamo che sono stati imbastiti da tempo), senza parlare dei rinnovi che sono altrettanto urgenti.

Questo cambio di proprietà temo porterà alla tipica situazione sospesa che conosciamo, avendone avute diverse di recente, dove vengono rimandare decisioni chiave che poi paghiamo a caro prezzo dopo.


----------



## The P (31 Maggio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ieri ho sentito Suma che i Match Analist della Juve, dopo la partita di andata, avevano detto ai nostri Match Analist che avremmo vinto lo scudetto...


Quindi questo dimostra che nonostante i migliori match analyst è il campo che parla. La Juve ha fatto al di sotto delle proprie capacità.


----------



## marcus1577 (31 Maggio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> nel mio ambiente ho visto piu volte società arrivare e prendere in blocco le persone già presenti , i vantaggi sono evidenti.


Che rimangano paolo e massara ci sta sul piano sportivo ..ma gazidis scaroni ecc. Ecc. davvero è imbarazzante.
I piani alti sono sempre stati cambiati .
Io credo sia un altra cinesata (pagliacciata) questo trasfermimento


----------



## Alkampfer (31 Maggio 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Che rimangano paolo e massara ci sta sul piano sportivo ..ma gazidis scaroni ecc. Ecc. davvero è imbarazzante.
> I piani alti sono sempre stati cambiati .
> Io credo sia un altra cinesata (pagliacciata) questo trasfermimento


se rimangono per anni direi che la porcata c'è. se rimangono per un breve periodo ci sta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Maggio 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Che rimangano paolo e massara ci sta sul piano sportivo ..ma gazidis scaroni ecc. Ecc. davvero è imbarazzante.
> I piani alti sono sempre stati cambiati .
> Io credo sia un altra cinesata (pagliacciata) questo trasfermimento



Intanto il closing ufficiale, da notizie di stamattina, è già slittato a settembre.
Da qui a settembre... può anche darsi che Cardinale entri nella mitologia come Mr Pink/Bee/Lee/Li (rido da solo a scrivere questi nomi )


----------



## marcus1577 (31 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intanto il closing ufficiale, da notizie di stamattina, è già slittato a settembre.
> Da qui a settembre... può anche darsi che Cardinale entri nella mitologia come Mr Pink/Bee/Lee/Li (rido da solo a scrivere questi nomi )


Faremo il mercato con non vincere a tutti i costi!!
Siamo messi bene


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Maggio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Ma lo ha fatto pure la Juve 20 anni fa quando tornò Lippi vendendo Zidane ed Inzaghi e prendendo Buffon, Thuram e Nedved. Lo ha fatto per anni il Barcellona vendendo Ronaldo e Figo al top quando non erano ancora la macchina da guerra commerciale che sono ora (o quando lo stato spagnolo aveva conservato una parvenza di serietà impedendogli di arricchirsi a spese dei contribuenti). Non è certo un tema moderno ed il problema è come reinvesti quei soldi.
> 
> Poi il next level del player trading è vendere a cifre importanti giocatori che per la tua squadra non sono neanche rilevanti. Il Liverpool ha venduto Benteke per 40 milioni e Sakho per 30 milioni al Crystal Palace. Chapeau.


Spesso sono d'accordo con te, ma stavolta non sono d'accordo. La Juve ha perso Zidane, ma aveva giocatori molto forti e soprattutto maturi, una squadra che andava fondamentalmente ritoccata. E con i soldi di Zidane hanno comprato tre campioni. Ma il discorso vale anche per il Liverpool e le altre squadre che hai citato. Il player trading massiccio lo fa il BvB, ma in genere anche loro ne vendono massimo uno all'anno. Il Milan in questi anni ha perso Donnarumma, Calhanoglu e poi quest'anno perderà Kessiè e Romagnoli. Che siano a parametro zero non importa, ma cambiare troppo vendendo l'unico elemento decente davanti (è stato decisivo in tutte le ultime sei partite finali) per me può essere deleterio. Poi vendendo Leao non acquisti gli equivalenti di Thuram, Buffon e Nedved, ma comunque tre giovani. Io penso che la strategia migliore sia quello di tenerti Leao rinnovando, poi gli aggiungi altri giovani vicino. Una volta che saranno esplosi questi giovani, puoi mettere sul mercato Leao. Ma non è adesso il momento, è ancora giovane e ci sono ancora sensibili margini di miglioramento.


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Maggio 2022)

E quando mai è servito spendere per vincere?Anche solo per competere,infatti la storia è piena di squadre che hanno vinto la champions con gli algoritmi,le radici quadrate e le equazioni.E attenzione,per spendere non intendo gli Haaland e Mbappe,ma il necessario per colmare le lacune e magari aiutare la squadra a gennaio se è in corsa per lo scudetto.


----------



## jumpy65 (31 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sai cosa è un outlier? Se io ti chiedo il reddito pro capite medio degli abitanti di Arcore, un comune di pochi abitanti... E per esempio 1000 persone guadagnano mediamente 30000 euro l'anno, ma poi ce n'è uno che guadagna 10000000 l'anno, secondo te quel dato è significativo per calcolare il reddito medio pro capite? Quel dato in statistica viene escluso dal calcolo del valor medio in quanto da luogo a risultati concettualmente fuorvianti. E qui vale lo stesso. Esiste una forte correlazione tra investimenti e successi nel mondo del calcio. In generale per la legge dei grandi numeri si dimostra che per vincere devi spendere. Puoi vincere una volta, ti può andare bene una volta, ma questa non può essere assunta come una ricetta per il successo. Per vincere con continuità c'è bisogno che poi si investa. Maldini ha messo in guardia la proprietà proprio su questo punto, ossia questo anno è andata bene e sei riuscito a vincere. Ma non andrà sempre bene, perché il calcio ha una aleatorietá tale per cui degli investimenti sono necessari. Un monito, una raccomandazione da uomo di sport l'ha lanciata. Poi che Redbird la voglia raccogliere e interiorizzare è un altro discorso.


quello che conta è come e dove spendere. Al netto tra entrate e uscite il milan ha speso, forse più di altre ma ha speso bene. Ha preferito formule che riducessero i rischi come con tomori e Tonali scegliendo il momento giusto e i calciatori giusti. Non sono miracoli. C'è chi si butta su profili di calciatori e chi su altri. E la nostra scelta è stata vincente. Anzi non siamo stati per niente fortunati con infortuni a catena che l'anno scorso potevano compromettere la stagione e anche quest'anno hanno influito su un cammino che poteva essere anche più brillante. Dire genericamente bisogna spendere è un po semplicistico.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A me basterebbe avere un settore giovanile coi contromaroni e poi andare a prendere in sede di mercato quello che manca.
> 
> Ma quando dico settore giovanile coi contromaroni parlo di eccellenza pura.
> Dai primi calci all'under 23 il meglio del meglio del meglio.


A cominciare da una filosofia di gioco, prima che dai giocatori. Ai bimbi dell'Ajax gli insegnano che non devono mai avere paura di nulla che sono i più forti e che si gioca a calcio (concetto sconosciuto ai più in Italia). I risultati li vediamo tutti, abbiamo i Seedorf a 19 anni titolari in finale di Champions, abbiamo i De Ligt/De Jong 18enni che arrivano fino in semifinale e nel loro percorso sbriciolano la Juve ed il Real. Se il Milan riuscisse a copiare la filosofia ancor prima dei giocatori sarebbe un gran bel vedere, anche se i risultati gli raccoglieremo tra un decina d'anni...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> A cominciare da una filosofia di gioco, prima che dai giocatori. Ai bimbi dell'Ajax gli insegnano che non devono mai avere paura di nulla che sono i più forti e che si gioca a calcio (concetto sconosciuto ai più in Italia). I risultati li vediamo tutti, abbiamo i Seedorf a 19 anni titolari in finale di Champions, abbiamo i De Ligt/De Jong 18enni che arrivano fino in semifinale e nel loro percorso sbriciolano la Juve ed il Real. Se il Milan riuscisse a copiare la filosofia ancor prima dei giocatori sarebbe un gran bel vedere, anche se i risultati gli raccoglieremo tra un decina d'anni...


All'Ajax sono decenni che fanno questo, serviranno anni e anni per ottenere dei frutti dal settore giovanile dal momento in cui inizi a investirci. E comunque l'Ajax che una volta era competitivo ai massimi livelli ora non lo è più perché con la legge sugli stranieri gli hanno rovinato il giochino...
Quindi d'accordo modelli di questo tipo, ma poi devi avere anche il fatturato per tenerti il campione. Se basta una stagione di esplosione per perdere un giocatore come Leao, l'approccio sarebbe fallimentare.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> A cominciare da una filosofia di gioco, prima che dai giocatori. Ai bimbi dell'Ajax gli insegnano che non devono mai avere paura di nulla che sono i più forti e che si gioca a calcio (concetto sconosciuto ai più in Italia). I risultati li vediamo tutti, abbiamo i Seedorf a 19 anni titolari in finale di Champions, abbiamo i De Ligt/De Jong 18enni che arrivano fino in semifinale e nel loro percorso sbriciolano la Juve ed il Real. Se il Milan riuscisse a copiare la filosofia ancor prima dei giocatori sarebbe un gran bel vedere, anche se i risultati gli raccoglieremo tra un decina d'anni...


Perfetto.

Che poi se c'è un marchio riconoscibile, nel gioco e nello stile, le partite delle giovanili sono bellissime pure da seguire per chi ama il calcio.
Io lo dico da anni : io gli investimenti li li voglio!!!
L'ambizione di una proprietà la si vede da come semina .


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Maggio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Ma lo ha fatto pure la Juve 20 anni fa quando tornò Lippi vendendo Zidane ed Inzaghi e prendendo Buffon, Thuram e Nedved. Lo ha fatto per anni il Barcellona vendendo Ronaldo e Figo al top quando non erano ancora la macchina da guerra commerciale che sono ora (o quando lo stato spagnolo aveva conservato una parvenza di serietà impedendogli di arricchirsi a spese dei contribuenti). Non è certo un tema moderno ed il problema è come reinvesti quei soldi.
> 
> Poi il next level del player trading è vendere a cifre importanti giocatori che per la tua squadra non sono neanche rilevanti. Il Liverpool ha venduto Benteke per 40 milioni e Sakho per 30 milioni al Crystal Palace. Chapeau.


E' una follia credere che il Milan possa esimersi dal player trading, proprio una cosa che non capisco concettualmente. Fossimo al livello del Real o del Bayern potrei anche dire "Ok, siamo al top del top, i migliori vogliono venire qui e non abbiamo problemi di bilancio da far quadrare. Non serve vendere." , ma per Dio il rapporto di forza tra di noi e le big Europee é letteralmente imbarazzante.

Comunque io il player trading lo farei anche fossi al top, mi sembra di essere pazzo quando lo dico qui dentro, ma di esempi nel calcio c'é ne sono a bizzeffe, e io credo che nella testa di tutti al Milan sanno che non si scappa. Poi bisognerebbe anche saperlo fare in modo intelligente, ad esempio se oggi Kessie fosse al Milan fino al 2025 ci ritroveremmo con Kessie, Tonali, Bennacer e i nuovi. Ora, Tonali ha dimostrato di saper tenere il campo da solo indipendentemente da chi gli si mette vicino, quindi perché non sbolognare uno dei due, la capra di Kessie ci avrebbe permesso una grande plusvalenza che avremmo potuto usare in altre zone. Ecco come dovrebbe essere fatto il player trading intelligente.

Che poi volendo il player trading lo abbiamo già fatto a pensarci, solo che non abbiamo ricevuto 1€  
Via Donnarumma, dentro Maignan.
Via Chala, dentro ???.
Risultato +7 punti e campioni d'Italia.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> All'Ajax sono decenni che fanno questo, serviranno anni e anni per ottenere dei frutti dal settore giovanile dal momento in cui inizi a investirci. E comunque l'Ajax che una volta era competitivo ai massimi livelli ora non lo è più perché con la legge sugli stranieri gli hanno rovinato il giochino...
> Quindi d'accordo modelli di questo tipo, ma poi devi avere anche il fatturato per tenerti il campione. Se basta una stagione di esplosione per perdere un giocatore come Leao, l'approccio sarebbe fallimentare.


L'ho detto che i frutti gli raccoglieresti tra una decina di anni  , l'importante é mettersi sotto da subito e raccogliere nel frattempo quello che di buono ci capita. L'Ajax gioca in Olanda, cosa ti aspetti che facciano con quel mercato che si ritrovano? Poverini é già tanto quello che propongono, massacrano tutti sul piano del gioco, non é comparabile con noi o con una squadra Spagnola o Inglese. 

Se noi avessimo avuto quella capacità di creare e far crescere il talento, a quest'ora non ho dubbi che il Milan sarebbe almeno a quota 10CL


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> vendettero coutinho a 150 mil al barca se non ricordo male


Anche Suarez e Sterling a dire il vero.


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> L'ho detto che i frutti gli raccoglieresti tra una decina di anni  , l'importante é mettersi sotto da subito e raccogliere nel frattempo quello che di buono ci capita. L'Ajax gioca in Olanda, cosa ti aspetti che facciano con quel mercato che si ritrovano? Poverini é già tanto quello che propongono, massacrano tutti sul piano del gioco, non é comparabile con noi o con una squadra Spagnola o Inglese.
> 
> Se noi avessimo avuto quella capacità di creare e far crescere il talento, a quest'ora non ho dubbi che il Milan sarebbe almeno a quota 10CL


A dirla tutta, dati alla mano, i migliori settori giovanili sono quelli di Real, Barca, Bayern, Chelsea, PSG e City.

L'Ajax è da sempre un modello ma non è piu l'eccellenza da diverso tempo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> L'ho detto che i frutti gli raccoglieresti tra una decina di anni  , l'importante é mettersi sotto da subito e raccogliere nel frattempo quello che di buono ci capita. L'Ajax gioca in Olanda, cosa ti aspetti che facciano con quel mercato che si ritrovano? Poverini é già tanto quello che propongono, massacrano tutti sul piano del gioco, non é comparabile con noi o con una squadra Spagnola o Inglese.
> 
> Se noi avessimo avuto quella capacità di creare e far crescere il talento, a quest'ora non ho dubbi che il Milan sarebbe almeno a quota 10CL


Sí ma va fatto in parallelo all'aumento dei ricavi. A me quello che interessa nell'immediato è capire cosa voglia fare Redbird da quel punto di vista, dopo di che che si parta dal player trading con una squadra con le fondamenta di argilla come è il Milan la ritengo oggi una mossa deleteria e pericolosa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sai cosa è un outlier? Se io ti chiedo il reddito pro capite medio degli abitanti di Arcore, un comune di pochi abitanti... E per esempio 1000 persone guadagnano mediamente 30000 euro l'anno, ma poi ce n'è uno che guadagna 10000000 l'anno, secondo te quel dato è significativo per calcolare il reddito medio pro capite? Quel dato in statistica viene escluso dal calcolo del valor medio in quanto da luogo a risultati concettualmente fuorvianti. E qui vale lo stesso. Esiste una forte correlazione tra investimenti e successi nel mondo del calcio. In generale per la legge dei grandi numeri si dimostra che per vincere devi spendere. Puoi vincere una volta, ti può andare bene una volta, ma questa non può essere assunta come una ricetta per il successo. Per vincere con continuità c'è bisogno che poi si investa. Maldini ha messo in guardia la proprietà proprio su questo punto, ossia questo anno è andata bene e sei riuscito a vincere. Ma non andrà sempre bene, perché il calcio ha una aleatorietá tale per cui degli investimenti sono necessari. Un monito, una raccomandazione da uomo di sport l'ha lanciata. Poi che Redbird la voglia raccogliere e interiorizzare è un altro discorso.


Beh è quello che io dico da 3 mesi, concordo pienamente. 
Che poi è quello che ha detto Paolo


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A dirla tutta, dati alla mano, i migliori settori giovanili sono quelli di Real, Barca, Bayern, Chelsea, PSG e City.
> 
> L'Ajax è da sempre un modello ma non è piu l'eccellenza da diverso tempo.


Io non oso dire City e Chelsea perché li conosco benissimo, e so che non é replicabile a meno di spendere centinaia di milioni (distribuiti in diversi anni) tra infrastrutture, scouting ecc... , e non credo che Jerry lo voglia. Pero' questi stanno facendo letteralmente come gli pare in barba a tutte le regole, hanno dei giovani da far paura eh.

Il Barca é fantastico, lo metto storicamente insieme all'Ajax e li seguo con piacere quando riesco. L'ajax che io reputo il top del top per mentalità (ci sono diversi filmati su YouTube) e per mezzi (non hanno le stesse somme delle altre citate).

PSG, Bayern e Real le conosco poco. Non le seguo a livello giovanile, ma ne vedo i talenti scoppiare ed esordire. Soprattutto il Bayern direi. Poi hai ragionissima eh, ma io da amante del "de Toekomst" ho esagerato non poco  , ma Ajax tutta la vita!!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sí ma va fatto in parallelo all'aumento dei ricavi. A me quello che interessa nell'immediato è capire cosa voglia fare Redbird da quel punto di vista, dopo di che che si parta dal player trading con una squadra con le fondamenta di argilla come è il Milan la ritengo oggi una mossa deleteria e pericolosa.


si ma il player trading vuol dire tutto e niente, prendere hauge a 4 mil e rivenderlo dopo 6 mesi a 12 mil è player trading, prendere coman a due spicci dal psg e rivenderlo dopo un annetto a 25 mil è player trading, vendere sheva e presentarsi con r punto oliveira è player trading


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sí ma va fatto in parallelo all'aumento dei ricavi. A me quello che interessa nell'immediato è capire cosa voglia fare Redbird da quel punto di vista, dopo di che che si parta dal player trading con una squadra con le fondamenta di argilla come è il Milan la ritengo oggi una mossa deleteria e pericolosa.


Certo, anche perché prima di ricavarne i frutti avresti una decina di anni buona 

Si spera che tra 10 anni il Milan si ritrovi con una stadio di proprietà e stabilmente tra le prime 8 al mondo.


----------



## bmb (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola riporta delle dichiarazioni rilasciate da Cardinale in un convegno recente che conferma quanto già dichiarato in passato:"Con Moneyball i risultati sono garantiti.Abbiamo svolto studi approfonditi e non c'è bisogno di spendere grosse cifre per vincere trofei"
> 
> Cardinale crede talmente in questa filosofia da avere coinvolto Beane (il personaggio interpretato da Brad Pitt) nell’azionariato della RedBall (pallone rosso), il veicolo societario con il quale RedBird ha acquistato il 10% di Fenway Sports, il gruppo americano che controlla il Liverpool. I Reds sono l’esempio più vincente di una proprietà americana nel calcio europeo. Si sono sempre tenuti lontani dalle spese folli di Manchester City, Chelsea o Paris Saint Germain. Non è un caso che Cardinale abbia stretto questo legame proprio con la proprietà del Liverpool e ora acquisti il Milan che segue già una strategia simile con Elliott. Interessante notare che anche
> il volume di asset è simile. Fenway Sports Group gestisce 7 miliardi di dollari. Quindi non è necessario avere alle spalle volumi elevatissimi per primeggiare nel calcio. Anche se il Milan non può contare sui ricavi decisamente più elevati dei quali beneficia un club di Premier League.


Tra il non spendere e lo spendere bene ci passano gli oceani. Non dobbiamo spendere 300 milioni.


----------



## -Lionard- (31 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Spesso sono d'accordo con te, ma stavolta non sono d'accordo. La Juve ha perso Zidane, ma aveva giocatori molto forti e soprattutto maturi, una squadra che andava fondamentalmente ritoccata. E con i soldi di Zidane hanno comprato tre campioni. Ma il discorso vale anche per il Liverpool e le altre squadre che hai citato. Il player trading massiccio lo fa il BvB, ma in genere anche loro ne vendono massimo uno all'anno. Il Milan in questi anni ha perso Donnarumma, Calhanoglu e poi quest'anno perderà Kessiè e Romagnoli. Che siano a parametro zero non importa, ma cambiare troppo vendendo l'unico elemento decente davanti (è stato decisivo in tutte le ultime sei partite finali) per me può essere deleterio. Poi vendendo Leao non acquisti gli equivalenti di Thuram, Buffon e Nedved, ma comunque tre giovani. Io penso che la strategia migliore sia quello di tenerti Leao rinnovando, poi gli aggiungi altri giovani vicino. Una volta che saranno esplosi questi giovani, puoi mettere sul mercato Leao. Ma non è adesso il momento, è ancora giovane e ci sono ancora sensibili margini di miglioramento.


No ma io ho risposto a quel messaggio che sosteneva che il Liverpool non abbia mai fatto player trading quando è una delle squadre di livello che ha venduto più top negli ultimi 10 anni (si potrebbe aggiungere anche Torres nel 2011 all'elenco) e che in generale le squadre al vertice non lo facciano riportando appunto l'esempio di quella Juve o del Barcellona. Non ho scritto che andrebbe applicato al Milan attuale nè tantomeno di vendere Leao che, come hai scritto in altri post e sono assolutamente d'accordo, non è facilmente sostituibile a breve.

Certo, poi dipende dall'offerta. Se il Real offre 120 milioni, magari con quei soldi prendo Nkuku e Nunez e un pensiero ce lo faccio. Discorso diverso se vendo Leao e mi limito a puntare su Noa Lang nella speranza che esploda anche lui e prima dei due anni che ci ha messo il portoghese. In ogni caso concordo che nel processo di crescita l'ideale sarebbe non toccare le certezze che hai acquisito e qui ritorno al Liverpool. A distanza di 4 anni hanno fatto un colpo sensazionale a vendere Coutinho a 160 milioni di euro mentre con Suarez un paio di Premier in più le avrebbe alzate. Dovremo essere bravi ad individuare i nostri "Coutinho" e i nostri "Suarez" (volontà del giocatore permettendo).


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Maggio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> No ma io ho risposto a quel messaggio che sosteneva che il Liverpool non abbia mai fatto player trading quando è una delle squadre di livello che ha venduto più top negli ultimi 10 anni (si potrebbe aggiungere anche Torres nel 2011 all'elenco) e che in generale le squadre al vertice non lo facciano riportando appunto l'esempio di quella Juve o del Barcellona. Non ho scritto che andrebbe applicato al Milan attuale nè tantomeno di vendere Leao che, come hai scritto in altri post e sono assolutamente d'accordo, non è facilmente sostituibile a breve.
> 
> Certo, poi dipende dall'offerta. Se il Real offre 120 milioni, magari con quei soldi prendo Nkuku e Nunez e un pensiero ce lo faccio. Discorso diverso se vendo Leao e mi limito a puntare su Noa Lang nella speranza che esploda anche lui e prima dei due anni che ci ha messo il portoghese. In ogni caso concordo che nel processo di crescita l'ideale sarebbe non toccare le certezze che hai acquisito e qui ritorno al Liverpool. A distanza di 4 anni hanno fatto un colpo sensazionale a vendere Coutinho a 160 milioni di euro mentre con Suarez un paio di Premier in più le avrebbe alzate. Dovremo essere bravi ad individuare i nostri "Coutinho" e i nostri "Suarez" (volontà del giocatore permettendo).


Il player trading quando hai una squadra con buoni ricavi, uno stadio di proprietà e soprattutto una base di giocatori consolidata può essere uno strumento per acquistare giocatori giovani di alto livello, vendendo ai compratori di figurine quelli un po' più logori che hai. Per esempio come ha fatto il Chelsea che ha venduto Hazard al Real Madrid. Su questo io concordo, il problema però è in questa fase in cui la squadra ha ancora delle fondamenta di argilla, in cui sta trovando una sua identità e una sua autostima. Tenendo Leao, gli aggiungi Botman, Sanches (ma anche Enzo Fernandez per me va bene), Origi, De Ketelaere e, per esempio, Antony e diventi una mina vagante anche in Champions.


----------



## sottoli (31 Maggio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Tra il non spendere e lo spendere bene ci passano gli oceani. Non dobbiamo spendere 300 milioni.


non è il come spendiamo che mi preoccupa, se danno a Maldini i soliti 70, magari 100 all'anno basta e avanza, si prendono i Leao e non i Mbappe ma il circolo è virtuoso
il problema enorme di questo tipo di gestione sono i rinnovi, perchè con certe premesse i giocatori esplosi (kessie), o anche medio buoni (chala), che saranno i futuri Leao e Bennacer, non riesci a trattenerli


----------



## bmb (31 Maggio 2022)

sottoli ha scritto:


> non è il come spendiamo che mi preoccupa, se danno a Maldini i soliti 70, magari 100 all'anno basta e avanza, si prendono i Leao e non i Mbappe ma il circolo è virtuoso
> il problema enorme di questo tipo di gestione sono i rinnovi, perchè con certe premesse i giocatori esplosi (kessie), o anche medio buoni (chala), che saranno i futuri Leao e Bennacer, non riesci a trattenerli


Situazione provvisoria. Aumento di ricavi, aumento degli sponsor, del brand, stadio nuovo. Con questa politica tra 3-4 potrai permetterti quello che vuoi. Noi dobbiamo essere come il Real, come storia e come modello. Cioè fare la Champions 25 anni di fila arrivando sempre almeno agli ottavi. Da lì parte tutto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Questo è un po' un luogo comune vecchio di almeno un decennio. Oggi i giocatori indossano i GPS, sono tracciati in ogni partita e allenamento, il volume di dati disponibili è importante e ci sono tante società specializzate che li manipolano offrendo approcci e algoritmi diversi.
> 
> Quello che manca è la capacità di analisi, perchè c'è ovviamente una generazione vecchia di allenatori che si oppone a tutto questo, come accade sempre. Oltre a 9 giornalisti su 10 per i quali questo argomento è arabo.
> 
> ...


Sicuramente è un tema molto interessante e di certo come in tutti i campi l'avanguardia è cruciale.. Però permettimi che è molto diverso l'uso di statistiche per analizzare aspetti tattici di una squadra, anche avversaria, rispetto ad usarli per capire il giocatore da comprare.. Lì entrano in gioco mille fattori anche umani e caratteriali che sono impossibili da valutare coi dati..


----------



## -Lionard- (31 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il player trading quando hai una squadra con buoni ricavi, uno stadio di proprietà e soprattutto una base di giocatori consolidata può essere uno strumento per acquistare giocatori giovani di alto livello, vendendo ai compratori di figurine quelli un po' più logori che hai. Per esempio come ha fatto il Chelsea che ha venduto Hazard al Real Madrid. Su questo io concordo, il problema però è in questa fase in cui la squadra ha ancora delle fondamenta di argilla, in cui sta trovando una sua identità e una sua autostima. *Tenendo Leao, gli aggiungi Botman, Sanches (ma anche Enzo Fernandez per me va bene), Origi, De Ketelaere e, per esempio, Antony e diventi una mina vagante anche in Champions*.


Ma infatti credo sia un mercato credibile quello che hai descritto. Dipende tutto da Leao. Da una parte la società deve evitare di essere talebana e anche un pò trotskista nel pensare che tutti debbano stare sotto i 4,5 e dall'altra il ragazzo deve venire incontro evitando di chiedere 8 netti alla prima stagione di alto livello. Un accordo si può trovare e se il ragazzo continuerà a crescere potrà sempre andare in una big dopo ma portandoci in dote un bel pò di soldi.


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente è un tema molto interessante e di certo come in tutti i campi l'avanguardia è cruciale.. Però permettimi che è molto diverso l'uso di statistiche per analizzare aspetti tattici di una squadra, anche avversaria, rispetto ad usarli per capire il giocatore da comprare.. Lì entrano in gioco mille fattori anche umani e caratteriali che sono impossibili da valutare coi dati..


Il tipo di analisi è più o meno lo stesso. Quella tattica è solo riferita all'interazione di 22 giocatori. I principi sono gli stessi.

In fondo quando prendi un giocatore lo fai proprio in base al sistema tattico che hai e intendi avere.

Poi certo come ho scritto alla fine è l'uomo che decide. Sarà sempre il Maldini della situazione a dire sì o no e lo fa anche tenendo in conto degli aspetti umani e caratteriali ovviamente, oltre che economici.


----------



## ILMAGO (31 Maggio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Mica solo lui. Anche Suarez nel 2014 dopo una stagione straordinaria che li stava riportando a vincere la Premier dopo più di 20 anni e Sterling che consideravano il futuro della loro squadra. Detto questo, mai disturbare con i fatti una bella opinione.


Effettivamente avete ragione, allora via di player trading se i risultati sono quelli dei reds!


----------



## Marcex7 (31 Maggio 2022)

Mi spiegate cosa c'entra Cardinale con il Liverpool?
Ha il 10%,non conta una beata fava.
Non ha soldi,nè lui nè la sua piccionaia.
Proverà a far soldi con il Milan come ha fatto il mandarino e fine


----------



## Igniorante (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola riporta delle dichiarazioni rilasciate da Cardinale in un convegno recente che conferma quanto già dichiarato in passato:"Con Moneyball i risultati sono garantiti.Abbiamo svolto studi approfonditi e non c'è bisogno di spendere grosse cifre per vincere trofei"
> 
> Cardinale crede talmente in questa filosofia da avere coinvolto Beane (il personaggio interpretato da Brad Pitt) nell’azionariato della RedBall (pallone rosso), il veicolo societario con il quale RedBird ha acquistato il 10% di Fenway Sports, il gruppo americano che controlla il Liverpool. I Reds sono l’esempio più vincente di una proprietà americana nel calcio europeo. Si sono sempre tenuti lontani dalle spese folli di Manchester City, Chelsea o Paris Saint Germain. Non è un caso che Cardinale abbia stretto questo legame proprio con la proprietà del Liverpool e ora acquisti il Milan che segue già una strategia simile con Elliott. Interessante notare che anche
> il volume di asset è simile. Fenway Sports Group gestisce 7 miliardi di dollari. Quindi non è necessario avere alle spalle volumi elevatissimi per primeggiare nel calcio. Anche se il Milan non può contare sui ricavi decisamente più elevati dei quali beneficia un club di Premier League.



Sono parole molto interpretabili.
Non c'è bisogno di spendere cifre importanti? Ok però neanche puoi fare mercato comprando solo Rebic, Messias, Lukaku, Krunic e compagnia.
A me di essere il Liverpool d'Italia non parrebbe vero, firmerei oggi stesso, ma loro hanno dei ricavi enormi rispetto a noi e possono contare su budget di tutto rispetto senza che la proprietà cacci il grano.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Maggio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Money ball sui nuovi acquisti mi sta pure bene. Usiamo lo scouting e invece di prendere gente a 50/60 milioni si punta a gente sconosciuta a 10/20. Amen.
> 
> Ma chi scovi ed esplode, vedi Theo leao KALULU magnain ecc… poi devi avere la forza di trattenerlo.
> dal Liverpool non è mai stato ceduto nessuno di big mi pare, vero che non spendono 100 milioni ma salah non è che sia finito al city o al psg una volta arrivato a Liverpool per 30/40 milioni.
> ...


il liverpool aveva suarez, coutinho e sterling ed ha perso il campionato all'ultima giornata.
li ha venduti tutti e ne ha presi 3 più forti.


----------



## danjr (31 Maggio 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Quindi questo dimostra che nonostante i migliori match analyst è il campo che parla. La Juve ha fatto al di sotto delle proprie capacità.


Non hai capito, quelli della Juve avevano predetto la
Vittoria del Milan in base alle loro analisi. Così ha detto Suma…


----------



## The P (31 Maggio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non hai capito, quelli della Juve avevano predetto la
> Vittoria del Milan in base alle loro analisi. Così ha detto Suma…


Appunto, ho capito bene. In base alle statistiche sapevano che vincesse il Milan, nonostante le statistiche però non hanno saputo aiutare la Juve.

Ragazzi, ormai ci riempiamo la bocca di "data-driven" anche nel mondo del business, ma i dati sono un'aggiunta, se leggi solo i dati è come scrivere un messaggio di testo con un compilatore automatico.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Maggio 2022)

Parlando di MoneyBall, a quanto è quotato Anthony Rouauld del Tolosa al Milan in estate? Classe 2001, difensore, statistiche impressionanti. Però è destro, a noi serve un mancino immagino.


----------



## sunburn (31 Maggio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Mica solo lui. Anche Suarez nel 2014 dopo una stagione straordinaria che li stava riportando a vincere la Premier dopo più di 20 anni e Sterling che consideravano il futuro della loro squadra. Detto questo, mai disturbare con i fatti una bella opinione.


Dopo la cessione di Suarez passarono dal secondo posto a -2(con Suarez) al sesto posto a -25, non superarono il girone di CL e vennero eliminati ai sedicesimi di EL dal Besiktas.
La stagione successiva, dopo la cessione di Sterling, arrivarono ottavi a -21.


----------



## sunburn (31 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Parlando di MoneyBall, a quanto è quotato Anthony Rouauld del Tolosa al Milan in estate? Classe 2001, difensore, statistiche impressionanti. Però è destro, a noi serve un mancino immagino.


Io, guardando le statistiche, ho notato un centravanti polacco che gioca in Bundesliga che non sembra per nulla male. Ha solo 33 anni quindi è ancora inesperto ma, secondo me, lavorando con Giroud e Ibra può crescere parecchio.
Mr. Cardinale, pensaci!


----------

